# 2022-2023 salt pricing



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

What has everyone been hearing on salt pricing for the season? Our numbers are not out yet, but the supplier stated that that the municipal costars pricing was going up 18-22% from last year, so we are expecting a 25% increase or about $92.00 pe rton.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We find out next month. I expect a large increase


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Received price yesterday for meltco with Ca, Orange stuff.
$440.00 a pallet


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Rumors here are 30% plus


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

End of winter I was told pricing was going to go up maybe a few dollars per ton. BUT, trucking charges might change that a little. This was before Sniffy **** himself/Putin's price hike fuel went stupid insane. 

I haven't heard anything yet, one vendor I won't know anything until August...another said early delivery pricing is pretty good because the trucking company is hauling stuff down to Detoilet and they don't have to deadhead on the way back...maybe I should take advantage of that.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If it doesn't jump alot I'd be suprised...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

fuel has doubled, so the mines will go up some, unless you are picking up your own, delivery charges per ton will probably double by winter


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody have any pricing updates?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

And?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Then


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Got a quote for ......$


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2% from one vendor. 

Just took in 300 tonnes on early order because they beat up the trucking company and got trucking down a bit as well as dropped the price on salt a tad. No, I don't remember how much because I have too many things going right now.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2% from one vendor.


Wait what? How is that possible when fuel is 50% more than last year…asking for a fellow poster


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Wait what? How is that possible when fuel is 50% more than last year…asking for a fellow poster


I can provide a phone number if you'd like to call and axe for yourself.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Salt is up 10% in Illernoize and I'm still waiting on trucking pricing to come back but rumor is that will go up 20% from last.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> Wait what? How is that possible when fuel is 50% more than last year…asking for a fellow poster


6% on pickup at yard from one vendor, haven’t heard from the other…


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

All things considered that’s not bad at all. We’ve all seen much larger increases during years in the past.

I was being sarcastic on my prior post


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

2% increase here. This was after last season when it came down $40.00 per ton. No idea why the price went down last year.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

One thirty freaking seven a tonne delivered...😳


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> One thirty freaking seven a tonne delivered...😳


Only a maniac would put the "freaking" in that spot in that sentence. It has me very triggered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> One thirty freaking seven a tonne delivered...😳


I can get it cheaper...much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can get it cheaper...much.


Orange Cheetos? Barney do due?


----------



## Ankah (Dec 23, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can provide a phone number if you'd like to call and axe for yourself.


Location?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ankah said:


> Location?


Of what?


----------



## Ankah (Dec 23, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of what?


Where you got the salt. 
Which market? I know there is a difference between markets, I was just curious as there where you are that you got the salt for a lot less.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ankah said:


> Where you got the salt.
> Which market? I know there is a difference between markets, I was just curious as there where you are that you got the salt for a lot less.


When registering, there's this neat option of entering your city and state. And then when you hover or click on someone's user name, that info pops up.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

$99/ton delivered. Up $20/ton from last year


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Location?










































LOL


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Location?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try hovering first? 😂😂😂


----------



## Ankah (Dec 23, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When registering, there's this neat option of entering your city and state. And then when you hover or click on someone's user name, that info pops up.


That is news to me. 
Thanks for the tip, very helpful.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When registering, there's this neat option of entering your city and state. And then when you hover or click on someone's user name, that info pops up.


Some people think that’s a not important option and I really don’t understand why. Do they really think we are going to sneak into their city and steal their work. The last thing I want to do is travel miles from home on snow covered roads to plow a parking lot.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some people think that’s a not important option and I really don’t understand why. Do they really think we are going to sneak into their city and steal their work. The last thing I want to do is travel miles from home on snow covered roads to plow a parking lot.


Lots of stalkers on here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lots of stalkers on here...


Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lots of stalkers on here...


Yet you still can’t find Lapeer


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

CELandscapes said:


> Did you try hovering first? 😂😂😂


Hover Board 
Back to the Future
Mcfly


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ct pricing is same as last year


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got quoted 81 a ton this year in NJ. Figure with diesel and everything itll cost me around 90 a ton to get salt factoring in picking it up and the time it takes.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ct is 78 straight and magic treated is 110.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

If anyone in the Iowa/midwest is looking I can take orders for semi loads delivered. Location will dictate availably and price. Email with any questions. [email protected]


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Best pricing for 50lb bags rock salt ? (Lapeer Michigan area) 

or what kind of storage container for up to a yard to leave on site? (


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

KL3540 said:


> Best pricing for 50lb bags rock salt ? (Lapeer Michigan area)
> 
> or what kind of storage container for up to a yard to leave on site? (


Are you asking me?


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry, I’m asking anyone. But absolutely, give your input as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

KL3540 said:


> Best pricing for 50lb bags rock salt ? (Lapeer Michigan area)
> 
> or what kind of storage container for up to a yard to leave on site? (


Where the hell is Lapeer?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where the hell is Lapeer?


(michigan area )


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where the hell is Lapeer?


Guaranteed the empire doesn't have the best pricing, but they do offer lightsabers, cool voices, and death stars...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kvston said:


> Guaranteed the empire doesn't have the best pricing, but they do offer lightsabers, cool voices, and death stars...


 and a slogan that says Taste the rainbow salt
Paid 88 a yard picked up, other supplier is 80 per yard picked go


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where the hell is Lapeer?


He's right here:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where the hell is Lapeer?


That’s what I’d like to know


----------

